# Halloween For Charity



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Great idea larry , Even if it's a few dollars it can help .
we are going to give what we can every month for at least 6 months .


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

that is awesome marksin. hopefully many others will feel this way too.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Hi Larry, I hope you are feeling better.
Great Idea for the charity.
Again I offer my services if you want to do shirts or something of that nature that could go out on EBAY or to the forums in general.
Fontgeek


----------

